
Ask HN: What will be the future of java? - umen
I&#x27;m Java developer for many years , with the Latest things going on with Oracle and red hat and many other side story&#x27;s going on with Java licensing. 
I&#x27;m really don&#x27;t know what will be the future in the Enterprise and others does Java will be valid still in about 10 years ?   
What do you think ?
======
tomohawk
If you've focused solely on Java, you might consider diversifying. It will
help you look at Java in a new light and likely improve your skill with it,
but also make your career more flexible.

Take a look at Go. It's a very different experience than Java, but still
statically compiled. The Go experience is very minimalist compared to the
rococo experience of Java.

Take a look at Ruby, Python and Javascript. These are dynamically typed
languages that challenge many of the orthodoxies of Java, and yet are very
successful.

